# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Qielli....e dua qiellin....

## sam1r

E pelqej shume qiellin, dhe formacionet e ndryshme te mrekullueshme qe formojm rete, dhe rrezet e diellit qe thehen ne to...
Ne vazhdim mund te shikoni pamje te ndryshme qielli, te fotografuara nga une me telefon celular...
shpresoj te kenaqeni edhe ju me mrekullite e qiellit...

----------


## sam1r

Pamje te henes, me black&white....

----------


## sam1r

Edhe dy foto tjera,, 
njera me efektin sepia, dhe tjera me black&white...

----------


## sam1r

Edhe dy te tjera..
mrekulli ne vete...

----------


## sam1r

Dy pamje tjera te mrekullueshme...

----------


## sam1r

Pamje kercenuese te qiellit... i pregaditur per stuhii...

----------


## sam1r

Dhe pamja me e quditshme..
nje lloj pjate fluturuese ne qiellin e Fushe Kosoves...

----------


## BvizioN

> E pelqej shume qiellin.



Te bukura shume fotot. 

Po vecoj kete me poshte, pasi eshte me e bukura deri tani dhe nuk e di ajo pika e zeze qe duket si eklips....ne eshte rezultat i padeshiruar i aparatit fotografik apo dicka qe e ke bere fete. Fotoja duket sikur e ke punuar me pas...nese nuk gaboj.

Ti qe ke pasion fotografimin e qiellit, do te sygjeroja fotografyte ne agim dhe ato ne perendim kur rete dhe gjurmet e avioneve neper shtresat e ftohta lart, krijojne lloj lloj refleksione te quditshe. Sikur ti punosh ne HDR (High Defination Range) duke perdorur 3 deri ne pese ekspzura -3, 0, +3 , fotot dalin vertete spektakulare.

Gjithsesi suksese, vazhdo punen e mire.

----------


## sam1r

> Te bukura shume fotot. 
> 
> Po vecoj kete me poshte, pasi eshte me e bukura deri tani dhe nuk e di ajo pika e zeze qe duket si eklips....ne eshte rezultat i padeshiruar i aparatit fotografik apo dicka qe e ke bere fete. Fotoja duket sikur e ke punuar me pas...nese nuk gaboj.
> 
> Ti qe ke pasion fotografimin e qiellit, do te sygjeroja fotografyte ne agim dhe ato ne perendim kur rete dhe gjurmet e avioneve neper shtresat e ftohta lart, krijojne lloj lloj refleksione te quditshe. Sikur ti punosh ne HDR (High Defination Range) duke perdorur 3 deri ne pese ekspzura -3, 0, +3 , fotot dalin vertete spektakulare.
> 
> Gjithsesi suksese, vazhdo punen e mire.



Flm shum per komplimetet dhe gjithashtu per keshillat tua.. :buzeqeshje: 
Sa per kte foton qe veqove, eshte origjinalja e bere, por e bere me celular me kapacitet te vogel, prandaj dielli nuk eshte ne eklips por vetem se objektivi i celularit nuk e regjistron nje drite shume te forte...

----------


## Fittox

*Te Lumte Sam1r ... 


I kam pare disa ne klas qe mi ke treguar ato qe duken si pjate fluturuse
por keto te tjerat jane edhe me fantastike sidomos pamjet para stuhis 
jane fenomenale ... veq vazhdo bro Suksese ...*

----------


## sam1r

Faleminderit fitim...
do vazhdoj te sjell edhe te tjera...
 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## alda09

Shume bukur me paske gjetur shijet. por te tjerat pak me qarte se dhe me vranesira shume non va bene.

----------


## BvizioN

sam1r, po postoj vetem 3 foto nga fotot e mija me pamje qielli dhe te punuara ne *HDR* per te dhene nje ide mbi efektin (fotot i heq pastaj perseri nga tema jote nese deshiron).E fundit eshte shume dramatike..ajo kulla e zeze mbi qiell eshte pike roje vrojtimi e burgut me te madh te krimineleve ne Manchester.

----------


## sam1r

Shume te bukura kto fotot qe bashkangjite ZiM...
Nuk prish fare pune, mund ti lesh aty :buzeqeshje: 
Vertet te bukura, pergezime...

pershendetje,
sam1r

----------


## Reiart

sam1r, foto shume te bukura megjithese jane marre me celular. Po vendos edhe une nje por jo nga cel. Nuk besoj se ma mer per keq. Faleminderit.

----------


## Apollyon

Nje shprehje e bukur thote..

Ngriji syte nga qielli, edhe vetem aty do e kuptosh se sa i madh je.

----------


## rina_16

oo ashum te bukura keto foto besomni se edhe une shum  e pelqej qiellin dhe me nungon natyra gjat stines se dimrit sepse ajo eshte nje mrekulli e zotit qe te ben te ndihesh e madherishme tung klm.

----------


## sam1r

Faleminderit te gjitheve, 
Reiart, Apyllon dhe rina_16 ju pershendees shum.

sam1r

----------


## fiso

foto te mrekullueshme.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Sam1r te ve edhe une ndo1 po nuk te nglei qefi?

----------

